# A place for random non-political Campfire stuff...



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2021)

I figure we need a place for stuff that needs postin but doesn't need a thread.
And the world is so crazy right now that politics is a topic that is overbearing enough elsewhere that it can be left out of here...

I'll start it off with something relating to my love of the physics of motion, waves, harmonics, etc.

...pendulum wave.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## jollyroger (Apr 21, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I figure we need a place for stuff that needs postin but doesn't need a thread.
> And the world is so crazy right now that politics is a topic that is overbearing enough elsewhere that it can be left out of here...
> 
> I'll start it off with something relating to my love of the physics of motion, waves, harmonics, etc.
> ...


You'll probably enjoy this then


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2021)

lots of good info in this one


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> You'll probably enjoy this then



Great way to visualize the nodal areas/lines.
It would also be neat to see the changes in those lines/areas AS the frequency changed instead of just the differences in different frequencies…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2021)

Automobile makeup tips with Susie...


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 21, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1077835


Funny right there!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## livinoutdoors (Apr 21, 2021)

Sweetgums are one of my favorite trees, even though everyone hates them. 
My random non political thought for the day.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 21, 2021)

I can't say what I want. Carry on...

It will never stop. Heard today that a newborn's last name can be whatever the parents choose now.


----------



## jollyroger (Apr 21, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 1077892


I like it!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 21, 2021)

I can Soooo work with this format it’s brilliant brilliant I say!!! Lock it in and bet.




@ClemsonRangers lol


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## normaldave (Apr 22, 2021)

M.C. Escher


----------



## normaldave (Apr 22, 2021)

I wonder why it never occurred to me there was an official soundtrack for Steve McQueen's Bullitt?





Jazz Composer Lalo Schifrin did everything.  Mission Impossible, Mannix, Dirty Harry, Kelly's Heroes, Cool Hand Luke and more.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Sweetgums are one of my favorite trees, even though everyone hates them.
> My random non political thought for the day.


You can come get the one in my yard. I’ll even let you have it for free


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Apr 22, 2021)

I like this thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2021)

it's the greatest eva


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 22, 2021)

This was a tornado......


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Appalachia baby food


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 22, 2021)

Appalachian girls be like....


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 22, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1078032


Where??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Apr 23, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1078119


WOW


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 23, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> WOW



'mammatus' clouds...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## jollyroger (Apr 23, 2021)

normaldave said:


> I wonder why it never occurred to me there was an official soundtrack for Steve McQueen's Bullitt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the days when they actually made soundtracks for movies.

Now the movie companies own all the rights to music and so they just throw a bunch of stuff they already own into the movie.


----------



## Broken feather (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 25, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> I like this thread.


Very.......informative !


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 27, 2021)

Been on my bulletin board for decades…


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 28, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Been on my bulletin board for decades…
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1078671


By the looks of it, you've moved it around to a few bulletin boards.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 28, 2021)

^Lol...


----------



## huntersluck (Apr 28, 2021)

Openness to a couple  in the north

We need more openness in our relationship 

Openness to a couple  in the south

Hey this lid is stuck on this jar can you openness


----------



## Milkman (Apr 28, 2021)

When we get older and have survived some of life’s curveballs.......


----------



## j_seph (Apr 28, 2021)

Times are tough


----------



## oldways (Apr 28, 2021)

Even got your finger nail cleaner Good Job


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 30, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1078908



SMH @ @Da Possum . That's one silly lil feller.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> SMH @ @Da Possum . That's one silly lil feller.



I think the folks did enjoy the show


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 30, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1079127




Pretty, but not sure it bodes well for folks in it's path.


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 30, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> I think the folks did enjoy the show


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 30, 2021)

A plane punching through the sound barrier


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 1, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 1, 2021)

Me: Hey Slayer, Let's go catch some fish before we drink beer...


@Browning Slayer:


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Me: Hey Slayer, Let's go catch some fish before we drink beer...
> 
> 
> @Browning Slayer:
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Me: Hey Slayer, Let's go catch some fish before we drink beer...
> 
> 
> @Browning Slayer:
> ...


You know my rule in the boat. Can’t open the 1st beer until you catch a fish... and sometimes you have to drink beer to get them to bite...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 1, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 2, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Appalachia baby food View attachment 1078025


Appalachia painting with Bob Ross.


----------



## jollyroger (May 2, 2021)

Funny commercial right there.

Bob Ross was a class act, and his show is about one of the only things that can calm me down when I'm getting anxious and can't make out into nature.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Pig Predator (May 2, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (May 2, 2021)

Hall county must pay good !


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 3, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Pig Predator (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 4, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> View attachment 1079345


As bad as that stuff was Methylate was even worse and it was Kawaliga’s go to cure for everything.  He was putting some on me one time when I was about eight.  I was squirming an fusing as it felt like it was taking the hide off of me.  He said, “Boy, I saw guys in Vietnam get their leg blown off and not cut up as bad as you.”  I stopped.  It’s all a matter of perspective.?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Mars (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Milkman (May 6, 2021)

@Nicodemus you can probably relate to Mars post above.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 6, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1079836



Sinko -de - Mayo

Cool!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 6, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Sinko -de - Mayo
> 
> Cool!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 6, 2021)

Mars said:


> View attachment 1079839


Definitely.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (May 6, 2021)

Both are hilarious


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 8, 2021)

Here is another amazing and colorful image of the Italian marble statue marking the gravesite of Captain William Anderson "Devil Anse" Hatfield at the Hatfield Family Cemetery. This photograph was submitted by a dear Hatfield and McCoy Feud friend, Pike County Tourism CVB Executive Director Tony K. Tackett.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 8, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 10, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 10, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 10, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (May 12, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (May 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1080320


Let me guess..... city of Atlanta?


----------



## Whitefeather (May 14, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 14, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (May 14, 2021)

I think I could use that stuff.


----------



## naildrvr (May 14, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


I've done that.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 14, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> I've done that.


I was thinking "Hold my beer "


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Stob (May 16, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Here is another amazing and colorful image of the Italian marble statue marking the gravesite of Captain William Anderson "Devil Anse" Hatfield at the Hatfield Family Cemetery. This photograph was submitted by a dear Hatfield and McCoy Feud friend, Pike County Tourism CVB Executive Director Tony K. Tackett.
> 
> View attachment 1080122


I have stood in that exact same spot on a cool foggy morning all by my lonesome. Really cool to see and you do get a few goose bumps being on that hill, especially alone and given the land owners. Speaking of that hill, you need to be in shape to get up there. It took a lot of mules and men to get that marble up there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 16, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (May 21, 2021)

That will make you spray coffee through your nose.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (May 21, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1081749


Hilarious


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (May 22, 2021)

Wow!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 22, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 23, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Swede (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 27, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 28, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 28, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 28, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 29, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2021)

Almost political


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2021)




----------



## RomeWolf (May 31, 2021)

I hope to have enough money one day where I'm not concerned about the price of beef jerky.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 1, 2021)

DIY El-Camino......Alabama style


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## RomeWolf (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Head East (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> View attachment 1084319


Meme of the year! Maybe the century!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 7, 2021)

Gas prices have mad it ruff over in "Alabamastan" too !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 8, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Gas prices have mad it ruff over in "Alabamastan" too !


Dang it! I know thats supposed to be funny, but what does it say about me that i saw that and thought, what a great idea!???


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Head East (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Mars (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 13, 2021)

No more Taco Bell for me !!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 14, 2021)

This one hangs over my reloading bench as a reminder…


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2021)

Note to self:  Never again ask the wife how long till dinner is ready... while she is mowing the lawn.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 19, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1086334




I'm not man enough to shoot that...


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Head East (Jun 20, 2021)

Curious…..curious, curious,curious.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 20, 2021)

HS is all tore up 'bout sumthin'.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 20, 2021)

I have seen a few pregnant pauses in my time but this is something else.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Jun 20, 2021)

Head East said:


> Curious…..curious, curious,curious.





Buck70 said:


> HS is all tore up 'bout sumthin'.





JustUs4All said:


> I have seen a few pregnant pauses in my time but this is something else.


And here I was sitting & waiting on his posts to load!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>





Hillbilly stalker said:


>





Hillbilly stalker said:


>





Hillbilly stalker said:


>



HS was pondering sumpin deep, gonna be interesting when he gets it out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Jun 20, 2021)

That's funny.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)

4HAND said:


> And here I was sitting & waiting on his posts to load!


Me to!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 21, 2021)

They were just a couple funny memes, someone deleted them. They weren’t out of line or dirty or nothing….oh well.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 21, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> They were just a couple funny memes, someone deleted them. They weren’t out of line or dirty or nothing….oh well.



Don't look like anyone deleted anything here.   ???   Did someone delete something somewhere else?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 21, 2021)

I’m on an Apple IPad, they are just blank spaces shown now. I saw them on here before. Their not showing on my Android phone either. I dunno


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I’m on an Apple IPad, they are just blank spaces shown now. I saw them on here before. Their not showing on my Android phone either. I dunno



Nothing shows deleted on my side sir, I’m on an IPad. If one of us deleted four of your post you would have got a PM.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 21, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Nothing shows deleted on my side sir, I’m on an IPad. If one of us deleted four of your post you would have got a PM.


My apologies...I'm at work now on a Dell Desktop and see everything again. Trouble must be on my end, sorry for the trouble but thanks for checking it out .


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## RomeWolf (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 22, 2021)

Me:  How much do you spend on a bottle of wine?
 My wife: Usually about a 1/2 an hour.
Me: Lord, how can women  be so beautiful and so stupid?
 My wife: God made me beautiful so you would be attracted to me. 
...and stupid so I would be attracted to you. 
Me:


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> They were just a couple funny memes, someone deleted them. They weren’t out of line or dirty or nothing….oh well.


Nobody deleted anything that I can see.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


>



Definitely non-political post.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 24, 2021)

A little bit a beer and a whole lot of thinking going on


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2021)

Should I be upset that some of this stuff is over my head????


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1079836


Hey Ghost


----------



## karen936 (Jun 27, 2021)

Gotta love a three holer


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2021)

karen936 said:


> Hey Ghost



hey krun


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2021)

K-ran done got lost


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 29, 2021)

I sure am glad they were thinking of me when they put this sign up.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 29, 2021)

Tragedy on Amity Island...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 30, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1088251


I'd like to see that thing swing some num-chucks!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2021)

I know we're not supposed to post videos with bad words in them, but I think this one will be acceptable…


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 30, 2021)

????


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 1, 2021)

Me too.  Could you tell whether the popping sound was his leg or his head hitting the pavement?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 1, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Me too.  Could you tell whether the popping sound was his leg or his head hitting the pavement?


 I couldn’t. I also couldn’t figure out why he wanted a video of his truck rolling with someone hanging out of the window.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 1, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Me too.  Could you tell whether the popping sound was his leg or his head hitting the pavement?


I watched it several times over and I believe it is his head hitting the pavement. How do you explain that at the hospital and especially to the insurance company?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> I couldn’t. I also couldn’t figure out why he wanted a video of his truck rolling with someone hanging out of the window.





naildrvr said:


> I watched it several times over and I believe it is his head hitting the pavement. How do you explain that at the hospital and especially to the insurance company?



I believe it was his ankle. If it had been his head it would have sounded more hollow.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## karen936 (Jul 2, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> K-ran done got lost


I ain't lost


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## DSGB (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Jul 7, 2021)

They be a meet shortage at BK


----------



## Big7 (Jul 7, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


>


That last joke had me rolling in the floor.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 7, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> They be a meet shortage at BK
> View attachment 1089582


If that don’t scream $15 an hour…I don’t know what does


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 9, 2021)

I feel the NEED for SPEED


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 11, 2021)

**


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 12, 2021)

Even Wonder Woman’s invisible plane eventually hits the bone yard.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 12, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1090404


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2021)

High hopes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2021)

Giddy up!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> High hopes


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya THINK?


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2021)

Yep. I'm old.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 14, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1090904



That's funny right there.
I don't care who ya' are.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 15, 2021)

/\ - Gotta be a wily coyote and a 'free birdseed' sign under there somewhere...


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2021)

Tis the season.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 17, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1091398


Sign at walmarks pickup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 18, 2021)

Hold my Beer !!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Swamp Angel (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 20, 2021)

INSANE upper body strength/skills!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 21, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1092200



Oh, that's mean BUT funny.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 22, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1092314


Quickly now,turn in your man card. Compose and deliver an apology to the human woman haters club president,Spanky


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## thumper523 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 23, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Quickly now,turn in your man card. Compose and deliver an apology to the human woman haters club president,Spanky


Yeah but Darla was a cutie.  I'd have done anything she asked when I was 10 or 11.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bet that kicks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 23, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Bet that kicks.


Ya,  I had to edit out the caption.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 23, 2021)

Wife:  Honey let's play a game where we are totally honest with each other...
  How do I look in these pants?

Husband:  How long has the check engine light been on in the car?
  Checkmate.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## dang (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Jul 24, 2021)

Pay attention to the background when posting items for sale!


----------



## Stob (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## dang (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Stob (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Stob (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Stob (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 25, 2021)

Stob said:


> View attachment 1092916


Lol. 

I love lucky charms.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Swamp Angel (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## dang (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 26, 2021)

Post #602 - I probaly wouldn't buy it because it is pretty seriously beyond the sell by date.  LOL


----------



## dang (Jul 26, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Post #602 - I probaly wouldn't buy it because it is pretty seriously beyond the sell by date.  LOL


HA! Didn’t see that….don’t worry, they’ll put it on sale LOL


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## dang (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Swamp Angel (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Swamp Angel (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 26, 2021)

Why you don't let dogs Barbeque


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1093329


Im a liking this!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 26, 2021)

Swamp Angel said:


>



Stone cold truth


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 26, 2021)

If you want to keep strangers out of your yard, get a beef bone from the butcher and zip tie a sneaker to the end. Give it to the dog...


----------



## dang (Jul 26, 2021)

You’re all wearing my left sock right now.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 27, 2021)

I might change parties


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## heggy (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## heggy (Jul 27, 2021)

Some of the younger folks might not understand this meme.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1093455


Easy there bud


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 27, 2021)

Old West carnival games...


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2021)

So *YOU *think *YOU *had a bad day ?


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2021)

Darwin award ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 27, 2021)

great stuff!

billy club is hiring >>>>


----------



## dang (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## dang (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 28, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> So *YOU *think *YOU *had a bad day ?



That's why we used the Sears & Roebuck catelog.  It wouldn't roll away.  LOL


----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> That's why we used the Sears & Roebuck catelog.  It wouldn't roll away.  LOL



Yep, Sears catalogs and Anderson Independent newspaper. 

I don’t remember us having toilet paper until after we got the indoor bathroom.


----------



## dang (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 28, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1093728


Is that a boat or a
Porcupine?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 28, 2021)

Took a charter out of Fernandina Beach today.


----------



## dang (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 28, 2021)

That could catch all sorts of mice and rats, etc.  LOL


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1093920


I'm sure they have had a idiot try one or the other!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2021)

The reaction this jack has when he realized he was tricked is hilarious


----------



## Swamp Angel (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


I think you have already posted this one a few times!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I think you have already posted this one a few times!


It never gets old when you drive a Bowtie


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> It never gets old when you drive a Bowtie


Maybe my dumb smartphone is the reason I don't see your images..........


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 30, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I think you have already posted this one a few times!


Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 30, 2021)

That hillbilly stalker post some good ones I tell ya!

just wish we could see them!


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 30, 2021)

That hillbilly stalker post some good ones I tell ya!

just wish we could see them!


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 30, 2021)

I can say that again,,,,,


----------



## Raylander (Jul 30, 2021)

Hilsman said:


> I can say that again,,,,,



What?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 30, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> The reaction this jack has when he realized he was tricked is hilarious View attachment 1094340


That was just wrong Hillbilly......
??


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Swamp Angel (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Aug 2, 2021)

If enough people complain long enough. Henry Co. will do something about it.

They put up this sign.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 2, 2021)

Might need to wear a depends on that first ride.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1095458


Should have put this in the Political Memes that's Joe Biden!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2021)

Aint this the truth


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Aug 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1095782


Short answer:White Lily


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)

I got my new pump ready to go in.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## snuffy (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1096235



https://forum.gon.com/threads/do-you-really-need-that-pickup-truck.998805/


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Aug 6, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


He’d do well to trade that for a good tiller or riding lawnmower.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 6, 2021)

A likker sickle would probably outrun that thing


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 6, 2021)

Careful pulling them trailers, they tend to roll over


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## RomeWolf (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## RomeWolf (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 7, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>



You know his redneck buddy done that for him as a joke. With that bumper sticker that idiot is too stupid to figure it out/lazy to put in the effort to do it.


----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Bumper sticker says it all!


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1096634


Not cool!


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Hilsman (Aug 9, 2021)

Long time no see @Geno67


----------



## Geno67 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hilsman said:


> Long time no see @Geno67


Sorry about that. I'm not very dependable. And I take evreything in fits and spurts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 10, 2021)

Not a meme but looking forward to a good Clint movie!!


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 10, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1096800



What a waste of a good guitar.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


Speaking of which, I'm looking for a pay, or free, place to shoot dove the weekend of September 4th? ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 10, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1096764


I know a guy that paints that way. His wife too..
forrealforreal ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 11, 2021)

My wife on math….


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 12, 2021)

M80 said:


> View attachment 1097285



Love it!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

M80 said:


> View attachment 1097286


lol'ed.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 12, 2021)

Short stop ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey T !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 13, 2021)

Off Topic.  That's political.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 13, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Off Topic.  That's political.


No! That’s hot


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 13, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Off Topic.  That's political.


I guess I should delete it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 13, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1097517


I’m having second thoughts about that vaccine!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 13, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> I’m having second thoughts about that vaccine!



So is the cdc


----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 13, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> So is the cdc


Yep but for a couple different reasons!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hilarious 





__ https://www.facebook.com/103346473083392/posts/4069762339775099


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## bilgerat (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 15, 2021)

close it


----------

